# Bed Slide



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

I wash trucks once a week, if not twice.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

Inner10 said:


> This was a great idea.
> 
> View attachment 280314


Soooo jelly.


----------



## going_commando (Feb 19, 2013)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> I wash trucks once a week, if not twice.


Some of us actually have to perform billable work, so we don't have time to wash vehicles and polish machinery every week. :whistling


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

going_commando said:


> Some of us actually have to perform billable work, so we don't have time to wash vehicles and polish machinery every week. :whistling


Takes 10 minutes to wash a truck.


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Takes 10 minutes to wash a truck.


We have an awesome auto car wash by my shop. They offer early bird specials on weekday mornings. Takes less than 10 minutes to run through and it has an undercarriage wash! Towel dried too.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

WarnerConstInc. said:


> Takes 10 minutes to wash a truck.


It will never get washed.


----------



## Calidecks (Nov 19, 2011)

I take my wife to breakfast on Saturdays, it's next door to a full service car wash. Perfect.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Californiadecks said:


> I take my wife to breakfast on Saturdays, it's next door to a full service car wash. Perfect.


You wash your wife Saturdays?


----------



## overanalyze (Dec 28, 2010)

Inner10 said:


> You wash your wife Saturdays?


Once a week whether she needs it or not.


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

If my rig is getting a wash it goes to the coin op, it gets the 3$ needed to get the thing started, however far I get on that 3$ is how clean it gets.


----------



## WarnerConstInc. (Jan 30, 2008)

overanalyze said:


> We have an awesome auto car wash by my shop. They offer early bird specials on weekday mornings. Takes less than 10 minutes to run through and it has an undercarriage wash! Towel dried too.



No automatics for me, I like doing it myself.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

If I had a truck worth washing I may wash it...all I got is a salty old dodge.


----------



## TimelessQuality (Sep 23, 2007)

I'll bet you'll wash it once... after pot-hole season is over


----------



## SectorSecurity (Nov 26, 2013)

Where the hell do you live? Around here by the Time they finish filling this years pot holes we are into the next pothole season.


----------

